# Featherstone house..scotland



## Mikeymutt (Sep 29, 2017)

Made the visit here when in scotland.it was a little bit isolated to say the least.it cannot be seen from any road,and when I walked up the road then down the muddy tracks to it.i was greeted by a bigger house than I expected.when I walked in I realised it was worth the slippy muddy walk to get to it.the place was just untouched with wallpaper peeling off everywhere.lots of stuff laying about.i think its very hidden in the trees isolation has kept it safe hence why I have left externals off.the most surreal thing for me was one of the beds actually had fungi growing on it


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 29, 2017)

That is a stunner. Awesome pics too.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 29, 2017)

Fantastic & brilliantly captured!


----------



## smiler (Sep 29, 2017)

Good thinking not giving any clues to the location of this little treasure, mushrooms growing on the bed linen, that's a first, they might have a damp issue, this is gonna take some equaling but I have feeling you will manage it. Proper Job Mikey, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 29, 2017)

Very nice pictures. That looks to me to be quite a big house. The writing bureau is my favourite piece of furniture. The Brownie Cresta camera was my very first camera back in the early 70s and I took a lot of good pictures with it, I still have them in my album. Cuticura soap I still use to this day.


----------



## titimo82 (Sep 29, 2017)

amazing pics


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 29, 2017)

I have already complimented you on this amazing set of pics, but fucking fantastic work. Shrooms on a bed, just wow. In terms of decay that has to be a fav of mine. Captured in such a sympathetic way as always. Great work Mikey!


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 30, 2017)

Fantastic images. There's been some activity since I was here a few years ago, but not much thankfully. Quite a bit more decay though! The house is very well hidden so lowlifes will have trouble finding it. Did you look around he stable building?


----------



## mookster (Sep 30, 2017)

What a fantastic place. The kind of house I love.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 30, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That looks to me to be quite a big house.



Eight main bells on the indicator board in the servants pantry - so allowing for the usual front door, main bedroom and probably guest bedroom bell pulls, one has five ground floor reception rooms - Master's study, Mistress's drawing room, Dinning room, Withdrawing/Smoking room and Sitting room, plus all the servants rooms. A large house indeed, that tells a tale of good times leading to decline and death!

As usual, Mikey's excellent photographs allow one to suss it all out


----------



## HughieD (Sep 30, 2017)

Ran out of superlatives Mikey...


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 30, 2017)

Mikey, you do find some stunning places...
Excellent! As always


----------



## titimo82 (Sep 30, 2017)

A large house indeed, that tells a tale of good times leading to decline and death!

well said Me Dirus_Strictus


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank you all for the lovely comments.i have never seen fungus growing like that on a bed it was very weird..it was a decent house in size not really enormous but still had about six bedrooms.i can't believe you went there sludden a few years ago and nothing has changed much.the paper is peeling badly.as you know it is very hidden.i saw the stables but I was having to leave so gave them a miss I hope I never missed much


----------



## missypink (Oct 1, 2017)

So much to explore, always wonder why these places are left to decay, so many until secrets inside those walls......


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2017)

I need to lie down


----------



## Booker50 (Feb 5, 2018)

Stylish photography and great detail. Love it.


----------



## killie_steve (Feb 6, 2018)

That's totally mental, all the gear that's just sitting around.


----------



## Walfrid88 (Feb 6, 2018)

Absolutely brilliant photos


----------

